# alias domain ssl



## timur (9. Jan. 2018)

hallo leute

ich hab da mal eine frage wie aktivieren ich ssl für meine alias dommains ?
bei einer hauptdomain geht das ja wunderbar! ich könnte die alias auch als haupt domain anlegen aber dann brauche ich mehrere ftp accounts das ist blöd daher will ich das für eine alias domain finden.

vielen dank im voraus !


----------



## Till (9. Jan. 2018)

SSL wird automatisch für die aliasdomain aktiviert.


----------



## timur (9. Jan. 2018)

ok
wieso ist dann bei der haupt domain sicher in gün
und bei der alias domain ein "!" vor der domain mit der meldung

die verbindung zu dieser webseite ist nicht uneingeschränkt sicher  ?


----------



## Till (9. Jan. 2018)

Dann schau Dir im Browser an, was er bemängelt. Häufige Fehler sind Bilder oder andere assets per http:// zu laden.


----------



## timur (9. Jan. 2018)

da steht 
angreifer könnten unter umständen ihre bilder sehen und diese täuschen...

aber wenn ich die als hauptdomain nehme springt sie als sicher über ...


----------



## Till (9. Jan. 2018)

Zitat von timur:


> angreifer könnten unter umständen ihre bilder sehen und diese täuschen...


Also ist es genau das, was ich oben geschrieben habe. Schau Dir den HTML Quelltext der Seite an, da werden Bilder oder andere Ressourcen per http geladen. Mit dem SSL cert hat der Fehler nichts zu tun.


----------



## timur (9. Jan. 2018)

ok alles klar mache ich danke


----------



## timur (9. Jan. 2018)

eine frage hätte ich allerdings noch zu diesem thema 

die domain worauf ispconfig läuft also

meinedomain.de:8080

kann ich die auch als alias domain anlegen und als ssl
oder gibs da dann probleme im admin ?


----------



## timur (9. Jan. 2018)

habs nun ausprobiert...
meinedomain.de lässt ssl zu aber sobald ich 8080 hinterklemme also
meinedomain.de:8080 wird mir wieder unsicher angezeigt


----------



## nowayback (9. Jan. 2018)

Zitat von timur:


> habs nun ausprobiert...
> meinedomain.de lässt ssl zu aber sobald ich 8080 hinterklemme also
> meinedomain.de:8080 wird mir wieder unsicher angezeigt


anderer port, andere config... anpassen und fertig


----------



## timur (9. Jan. 2018)

wo auch alle anderen ssl liegen ?
datei öffnen und 8080 hinterklemmen ?


----------



## nowayback (9. Jan. 2018)

Zitat von timur:


> wo auch alle anderen ssl liegen ?
> datei öffnen und 8080 hinterklemmen ?


nö


----------



## nowayback (9. Jan. 2018)

mit deinem bevorzugten editor. details findest du in der dokumentation deines webservers


----------



## timur (9. Jan. 2018)

Zitat von nowayback:


> anderer port, andere config... anpassen und fertig


und wie passe ich das an ? bzw. wo ?


----------



## nowayback (9. Jan. 2018)

@Till Wie kann das sein, dass mein Beitrag (#13) mit dem ich auf den beitrag von timur (#14) geantwortet habe, vor seinem steht?


----------



## timur (9. Jan. 2018)

ganz einfach hab den gelöscht und neu geschrieben


----------



## nowayback (9. Jan. 2018)

Zitat von timur:


> ganz einfach hab den gelöscht und neu geschrieben


clever... warum auch immer man das macht


----------



## timur (10. Jan. 2018)

viele wege führer ans ziel welchen man persöhnlich wählt ist voll und ganz sich selber überlassen wenn das ergebnis stimmt


----------



## timur (11. Jan. 2018)

ich brauche wirklich mal ein bisschen mehr infos das wäre sehr nett !

ich hab alles hinbekommen nur nicht meinedomain:8080 ssl zugriff er sagt mir im browser zertifikat ungültig ...

wo änder ich das ordner und file wäre sehr hilfreich für mich ..


----------



## Till (11. Jan. 2018)

Der Zugriff auf port 8080 ist ja auch nur für den server hostnamen gedacht und nicht über irgendeine website domain die vielleicht auch auf deisem server läuft. Nimmst Du eine andere Domain, dann muss ein Fehler kommen. Und wie man eiin LE cert für den Hostnamen erstellt, steht z.B. hier: https://www.howtoforge.com/communit...l-port-8080-with-lets-encrypt-free-ssl.75554/


----------



## timur (11. Jan. 2018)

ja die anleitung habe ich auch gefunden und gefühlt 50 andere noch werde das auch mal austesten gleich 

nehme ich eine domain2.de:8080 macht er mir auch meine adminoberfläche auf 

will halt die ssl schützen 

und er sagt mir halt immer 

NET::ERR_CERT_AUTHORITY_INVALID


----------



## timur (11. Jan. 2018)

> cd /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/ssl/
> mv ispserver.crt ispserver.crt-$(date +"%y%m%d%H%M%S").bak
> mv ispserver.key ispserver.key-$(date +"%y%m%d%H%M%S").bak
> mv ispserver.pem ispserver.pem-$(date +"%y%m%d%H%M%S").bak
> ...


wie kann ich dies rückgängig machen mein apache2 lässt sich nicht mehr starten ...


----------



## alhazred (11. Jan. 2018)

Die Befehle wieder rückgängig machen? Erst Symlinks löschen und dann die alten Daten wieder den ursprünglichen Namen verpassen. 
Vielleicht auch im Log schauen was der Apache hat.


----------



## timur (11. Jan. 2018)

vieln dank für deine antwort hab grad alles neu aufgesetzt 

aber die frage bleibt immer noch die admin oberfläche verfügt über ein ungültigen ssl anscheind sonst ist alles richtig angelegt ..


----------



## alhazred (11. Jan. 2018)

Ich habe meine Certs auch sauber ausgetauscht (bei mir liegen die Keys aber lokal im ISP Verzeichnis). 
Sind die symlinks richtig? Stimmen die Berechtigungen? Sind die Cert Typen richtig?


----------



## timur (15. Jan. 2018)

ja dort ist alles richtig eingestellt. nun sagt er mir auch wieder das mein zertifikat gültig ist aber trotzdem ist das https rot und durchgestrichen...

jetzt meine verständniss frage:

legt ispconfig nicht automatisch alles richtig an ? also es sollte von ganz alleine eigentlich richtig klappen oder ?

wenn ja kann es sein das ich etwas bei der installation falsch gemacht habe ?
meine vermutung liegt bei fdqn

ich habe fdqn so verstanden das der server host in meinem falle server + meinedomain.de läuft also habe ich immer eingetragen:
server.meinedomain.de 

rufe aber die oberfläche mit 

meinedomain.de:8080 nur ab

falls ich bein fdqn nur meinedomain eintragen sollte und das mein fehler ist ist meine frage gleich wie ich das  genau alles wieder ändern ohne das ganze wieder neu aufzusetzen ..

viel dank für alle bemühungen mir zu helfen


----------



## Till (15. Jan. 2018)

Deine Installation ist richtig, was du falsch machst ist dass Du die Subdomain beim Zugriff auf ispconfig vergisst. Korrekt ist https//server.deinedomain.de:8080


----------



## timur (15. Jan. 2018)

ja aber um dies zu machen muss ich meinedomain.de also hauptdomain anlegen und dann eine subdomain namen server erstellen oder ?


----------



## timur (15. Jan. 2018)

also ich hab nun

meinedomain.de als haupt domain angelegt und server als subdomain 
beides wird mir grün und richtig angezeigt sobald ich 8080 hinterklemme steht da ungültig und NET::ERR_CERT_AUTHORITY_INVALID


----------



## alhazred (16. Jan. 2018)

Dann solltest du vielleicht mal schauen welches Cert bei 8080 ausgeliefert wird. Da hast du das falsche Cert eingerichtet.


----------



## timur (16. Jan. 2018)

ich weiss leider nicht genau wo dieses cert liegt.

für euch die alles wissen bestimmt eine dumme aussage aber ich weiss es leider nicht.
wenn man mir sagen würde wo es liegt weiss ich das nächste mal bescheid


----------



## alhazred (16. Jan. 2018)

1. Im Browser schauen welches Cert ausgeliefert wird.
2. In der vhost von ispconfig schauen welches Cert eingebunden wird
3. deinen Post (Nr. 22) anschauen. Da steht doch schon alles.


----------



## timur (16. Jan. 2018)

wo finde ich denn die vhost von ispconfig


----------



## logifech (17. Jan. 2018)

Ich denk wahrscheinlich genau wie die anderen, dass du absolut nicht in der Lage bist einen Server fachgerecht zu Administrieren.  Du bist scheinbar nichtmal dazu in der Lage Google zu benutzen dir die einfachsten Grundkenntnisse anzueignen. Deswegen kann ich dir so schon direkt sagen das du es unter den Umständen nie richtig hinbekommst!


----------



## alhazred (17. Jan. 2018)

Etwas Lektüre:
https://www.thomas-krenn.com/de/tkmag/allgemein/linux-basierte-root-server-absichern/
https://www.jfranken.de/homepages/johannes/vortraege/apache.de.html
und ganz wichtig:
http://serverzeit.de/tutorials/admins-haften
Dazu dann schauen was für einen Root du hast (Blech oder VM, welche Virtuallisierungslösung) und damit dann ggf. schauen das man auch eine KVM Konsole zur Verfügung hat usw. 
Vielleicht erst einmal mit 1 oder 2 VMs zuhause spielen und in der Zwischenzeit "nur Webhosting" Paket oder einen Managed Server betreiben. Bei vielen Anbietern kann man auch Verträge ohne Laufzeit abschließen.


----------



## Till (17. Jan. 2018)

Zitat von timur:


> wo finde ich denn die vhost von ispconfig


Da wo die vhosts des von Dir verwendeten Betriebssystes liegen. Unter Debian und Ubuntu ist das z.B. /etc/apache2/sites-available/


----------

